# Reserve Units in Alberta



## genesis98 (14 Dec 2008)

Are there any units close to the Hinton Alberta area?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Dec 2008)

Closest units (well not that close) seem to be in Edmonton.  :-\


----------



## genesis98 (14 Dec 2008)

That sucks, I may be forced to release. 3 hours is too long of a drive to and from work for me is just not worth the risk of me falling asleep at the wheel.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Dec 2008)

yeah.... sry


----------



## childs56 (15 Dec 2008)

Find the Unit in Edmonton you want to transfer to. Explain your situation and agree to go on the Major exercises. This way you can still stay current, not have to get out and not have to drive 6 hrs every week for work.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Dec 2008)

Another possibility based on some searching, there appears to be a Ranger Patrol near your location, based on this map







but I am unsure of how to transfer from PRES/Regs to Ranger.

Alberta/Saskatchewan Ranger Detachment 
Location: Bldg 240, 195th Avenue 82nd Street, Edmonton AB, T5J 4J5 

Tel: 1-877-973-1214 Fax: (780) 973-1902

Mailing Address:
Alberta Ranger Detachment
4th Canadian Ranger Patrol Group 
PO Box 10500 Stn Forces
Edmonton AB, T5J 4J5


----------



## geo (15 Dec 2008)

As you are apparently a signaller, my suggestion would be for you to talk to the comms types......
745 (Edmonton) Communication Squadron, Debney Armoury 8403 Roper Road 
Edmonton, AB T6E 6T5
Phone:780-973-4011 no 2741
Fax: 780-973-1924
They would have a vested interest in retaining their "investment" in you.
They may (or not) have a detachment in your neck of the woods OR know if someone else does.... won't hurt to ask - I guess.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Dec 2008)

CTD said:
			
		

> Find the Unit in Edmonton you want to transfer to. Explain your situation and agree to go on the Major exercises. This way you can still stay current, not have to get out and not have to drive 6 hrs every week for work.



Yeah, that wouldn't work in LFCA.... new policy to place people on NES is that you need to attend 50% of all training days in a month. Dunno if that's Army reserve wide or just LFCA being LFCA.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Dec 2008)

To me sounds like LFCA  :-\


----------



## childs56 (17 Dec 2008)

I am going to say if this individual has the training already and is willing to show up for major Exercises because of where they live they will be allowed to. As long as they hold up their end of the deal. 

There are always exceptions to the rule and this may just be one. 

Or they can say no and loose a valuable asset alltogether. (not a wise choice)


----------



## geo (18 Dec 2008)

.... It's always better to let the rules & regulations look after the majority AND manage the exceptions.... VS blindly applying the Rs & Rs to all.

Just make sure you don't lose ocntrol on those exceptions - having them creep up until they become the majority


----------



## Froger (19 Dec 2008)

Welcome to the cold weather of Hinton. Hope that one of the Edmonton units will take you on. You just have to ask them the worst they can say is no. 

Have a good X mas


----------



## Cardstonkid (19 Dec 2008)

The CO of whatever unit you serve with would love to have you come at least once a month, as this has a dramatic implication on the budget he recieves to operate the unit. As others have suggested talk to the leadership on the floor and I am sure you can make arrangements that will satisfy everyone.


----------

